# Hello from Iran



## suprano (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello dear VI members!

This is Mahdi, been actually stalking this forum for a long time, learning from other great members experience and I thought it kinda be rude to not to say a big Thank You to other members.
What i found interesting in this forum is, the level of friendliness and teaching among members, which is unlike other musical subjected forums. not to mention, the level of information here is too damn high :D 

Take care yall


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi there and welcome to the forum... great sunglasses :D


----------



## The Darris (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Mahdi!!!


----------



## emid (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## clarkus (Jul 16, 2014)

And welcome (from California) !


----------



## suprano (Jul 17, 2014)

Cheers everyone


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Mahdi, welcome!


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome from Israel :wink:


----------



## Phil C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello & welcome Mahdi.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Mahdi, welcome!


----------



## suprano (Jul 18, 2014)

:mrgreen: Cheers guys! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jem7 (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome here!


----------

